# Blackcurrants...



## Mark T (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got some blackcurrants growing on my garden, which are now looking very ripe.

What can I do with them?  I was wondering if I could eat them raw - but I think that is not the case since they are very bitter.

Alternatively I could leave them for the wild birds to eat (as long as they leave my blueberries alone).


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 28, 2011)

Let me think now. You could do a roast duck with blackcurrant sauce (or venison). Make some jam for those hypo days. Apple and Blackcurrant pie maybe. Chuck them in a trifle (leave out the sausages though). Blackcurrant cordial. Umm, lipstick?


----------



## Caroline (Jun 28, 2011)

Make them into juice or do a google search.

Sometimes the supermarket websites have recipe ideas too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 28, 2011)

If they are a bit bitter allow them to rippen a bit more or put some sweetner on them.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2011)

I bought a punnet from our Organic Veg scheme last week.

They were absolutely LOVELY thrown in with a few left over strawberries/raspberries/blueberries from the garden and a small scoop of ice cream (est at 15g CHO and no spike detected).

The last 200g or so I simmered with around the same weight of mixed berries from the garden and a splash of apple juice,. Then added around  2/3rds of the weight of fruit in sugar and made some fabulous jam. There's so much pectin in blackcurrants that I probably didn't need that much sugar, and while it won't keep for long it'll live happily in the fridge for enough months to see it eaten. Yum!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 28, 2011)

Even when black, it doesn't mean they'll be sweet, so worth leaving on bush a bit longer, but mixed with other berries and ice cream or similar or made into smoothie, they'll be fine.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2011)

You only need c half the weight in sugar for blackcurrant jam Mike.  Nowt like it on a bit of crusty bread and butter - real diabetic-friendly food; sorry T2's !  LOL


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2011)

I have on the past just bunged them in a bowl with strawbs and rasps with some greek youghurt thrown over


----------



## am64 (Jun 28, 2011)

trophywench said:


> You only need c half the weight in sugar for blackcurrant jam Mike.  Nowt like it on a bit of crusty bread and butter - real diabetic-friendly food; sorry T2's !  LOL



GRRRRRR i have raspberry's in my garden ...not many... but this year the few hand fulls have been great ...also have wild strawberrys ....


----------



## Mark T (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone   I think I'll give them a little bit more time to see if they sweeten up a bit more.

We are actually growing blackcurrants, raspberries, blueberries and strawberries.  I'm also trying tomatoes.


----------

